# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  20 tage im airbus um die welt??

## luftbus

...fr 12.000 euro? und dafr hab ich rechnerisch nur zwei sitzpltze? und warum hat man keinen jetlag wenn man im flieger schlft?
fr 3000 euro kann ich mir zwei round-the world-tickets inkl. hawaii kaufen, dann hab ich auch zwei pltze, ausserdem hab ich doppeltes gepck frei und der jetlag kommt von der zeitverschiebung und hngt nicht von der anzahl der sitze ab, die ich zur verfgung habe. ausserdem braucht man ca. 4 sitze um bequem pennen zu knnen! ...so gesehen brauch ich zwei von diesen exklusiven tickets, macht dann 24.000 euro!
bleiben (bei einem ticket) 9000 euro fr unterkunft, ggf mietwagen und nahrungsmittel. das macht 450 euro am tag! ...und mindestens 5 nchte sitz ich im flieger und brauche keine unterkunft. 
ichweijanichtichweijanicht...

----------


## Placemoe

Aber du bist der Erste der 2008er Material fahren darf!!!!!

Bezieht sich auf diesen Text: http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/news/20060708164637/

.....2008er Material steht von namhaften Herstellern zur Verfgung........

----------


## Unregistriert

> Aber du bist der Erste der 2008er Material fahren darf!!!!!
> 
> Bezieht sich auf diesen Text: http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/news/20060708164637/
> 
> .....2008er Material steht von namhaften Herstellern zur Verfgung........



richtig, das realtiviert es natrlich  :Wink:  hatte ich ganz vergessen, jetzt kauf ich n ticket!

----------


## Placemoe

Ich sehe gerade, dass die Reise erst im Nov 2007 losgeht. Da ist das 2007er Material ja schon lngs veraltet. 
Na, dein Ticket wrde ich dann kaufen. Aber mehr als 2000€ geb ich dir nicht  :Big Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich sehe gerade, dass die Reise erst im Nov 2007 losgeht. Da ist das 2007er Material ja schon lngs veraltet. 
> Na, dein Ticket wrde ich dann kaufen. Aber mehr als 2000 geb ich dir nicht



im november 07 ist das 08er material ja schon fast veraltet!

----------


## Unregistriert

ich denke mal zu den 12.000 Ocken gibts da noch zwei weitere Problemchen.
Erstens sind deine Banknachbarn keine relaxten Studenten sondern eher 30-40 jhrige Unternehemsberater die dir den ganzen Tag auf den Keks gehen und zweitens ist Pro 7 dabei. Da liegst du warscheinlich mal am Strand und faulenzt ein wenig und da kommt dann die 20 Mann Horde vom Fernsehen und geht dir auf den Zeiger.

Also ich denke mit Busines Round the world ticket, tollen Hotels und nen Mietwagen lsst sich das ganze privat organisiert auch gut durchziehen.

Und den Wind kannste eh nicht kaufen - und ne 12.000 Flaute ist auch bei guten Einkommen etwas happig.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich denke mal zu den 12.000 Ocken gibts da noch zwei weitere Problemchen.
Erstens sind deine Banknachbarn keine relaxten Studenten sondern eher 30-40 jhrige Unternehemsberater die dir den ganzen Tag auf den Keks gehen und zweitens ist Pro 7 dabei. Da liegst du warscheinlich mal am Strand und faulenzt ein wenig und da kommt dann die 20 Mann Horde vom Fernsehen und geht dir auf den Zeiger.

Also ich denke mit Busines Round the world ticket, tollen Hotels und nen Mietwagen lsst sich das ganze privat organisiert auch gut durchziehen.

Und den Wind kannste eh nicht kaufen - und ne 12.000 Euronen-Flaute ist auch bei guten Einkommen etwas happig.

----------

